
Microsoft Outlook Social Connector, against Buzz - urlwolf
http://www.fastcompany.com/1552526/microsoft-outlook-social-connector-is-no-buzz-but-maybe-thats-a-good-thing
======
trezor
I've been waiting for these, but I was utterly disappointed that the only
provider right now is LinkedIn (apart from Sharepoint, shipped with Office
2010) only supports 32-bit Office installations.

If they want this to fly, they need to get providers out there and make them
accessible to _everyone_.

I really like Outlook 2010 so if they can get this right it would definitely
defend the role (thus far) of the desktop-application.

